# Video + iPhoto + iPad



## modrellik (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je possède un iPad 3G, un imac 27, un appareil photo et la fiche pour connection carte SD sur l'iPad.
Avec mon appareil photo, je fais des photos et des videos.
Si je sélectionne dans iTunes des photos et vidéos, seules les photos sont importées dans l'iPad. Vous allez me dire de cocher la case adéquate dans les paramètres adhoc du tableau de bord de l,iPad dans iTunes. C'est clair?  Evidemment que c'est coché... Et pourtant seules les photos....
Si je connecte la carte SD au connecteur adhoc sur l'iPad, je peux importer et lire les photos ET les vidéos... Mystère.
Qelqu'un peut m'aider?

PS: quel appareil génial cet iPad 3G, je l'utilise en permanence....

Merci d'avance
Dominique


----------



## modrellik (10 Décembre 2010)

Personne ne peut m'aider?
Ca fonctionne bien chez tous? Ou nous avon tous le même prob?
Merci d'avance pour l'aide


----------



## JC484 (10 Décembre 2010)

en fait c est une question de format de videos : l ipad ne peut lire que le mpeg4 et donc pour lire tes videos il faut que tu telecharges une appli sur ipad pour qu il puisse etre multilecteur, je ne les connais pas assez bien pour l instant, mon ipad a seulement 1 semaine de vie . 
j espere que cela aura pu t aider.


----------



## modrellik (14 Décembre 2010)

Salut
Le lecteur photo intégré (icône avec le tournesol) accepte les films de mon appareil photo Canon et les lit très bien quand chargés à partir de la carte SD et du module iPad adéquat.
Les mêmes chargées de iTunes n'apparaissent pas...
Voilà le problème...
Merci à tous,


----------



## arbaot (15 Décembre 2010)

c'est prévu comme ça par Apple


----------

